# bye guys



## shamrose (May 14, 2007)

hi everyone

i've decided this is not the right forum for me, so just wanted to say goodbye. thank you to people who have offered words of advice. i dont need to go into detail as i think ive voiced my opinion on how negativity effects people.
i wish you all well.
take care


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Shame. But take care and best wishes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Take care. )Hugs(.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

A world with no negativity is oh but a dream.
Can you imagine if everyone one just nodded and agreed :lol:
I think you just took to much of it on shamrose, it blinded you.
And I understand that's why you are leaving, but you will encounter it where ever you may choose to go.
You will also encounter a lot of positivity. I hope you find what you are looking for, its been a pleasure having you here.

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

How boring would that be!!!



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> A world with no negativity is oh but a dream.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Come on, Please, we all love a bit of an argument now and again Eh,
the proof is in the number of views, The arguments always seem to attract, or maybe I should use the word distract :wink: Hmmm

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

WE DO NOT LOVE ARGUMENTS!!! :evil:

:lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

YES WE DO, DAMM IT DARREN!

That's it I'm leaving :wink:

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

NO FOOKER... I'M LEAVING BEFORE YOU!  DON'T YOU DARE LEAVE BEFORE ME OR I'LL SEND YOU A VIRUS 1337 :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, well you will have to deal with 3098 :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

My god... you're the dreaded 3098 free styler dude? :shock:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah.....I can tell how worried you are by your post. :lol:

Maybe I need a scarier avatar????

3098


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

NOOOOO!!!!! I'm scared now.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

PMSL :lol:










3098


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm considering this for my new avatar


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Meet wally!










3098 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Meet Franchi SPAS-12


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

OMFG........something polly said?

WTF's Going on.

Meet my neighbour


----------

